

Dropbox let scandinavia down for 3 hours - adv0r
http://sitedown.co/dropbox/site-down-in-sweden

======
xxcode
I think Google Drive is less likely to ever go down like this. Its google,
they know their shit.

------
shasty
UPDATE: I backed up all of Swedens dropbox files and posted them on my
facebook feed. Enjoy Sven!

------
shasty
Oh the horror.

